# Stupidest Repairs Ever Witnessed!!!!



## Fish (May 26, 2011)

Ok, you saw techs, I know you have at least a few, let's hear them!

To start off, I had a guy once want his chain repaired, and he had been running it with a paperclip in place of a tiestrap....

I guess he ran out of paperclips.....




I have more, but I want one of yours.....


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2011)

You regulars, I don't want a fight, just add a post, please.


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2011)

I once had a mower come in needing a new pull rope and handle, to get them by, they tied the rope around a "cheapie" plastic razor
knife.......


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

Will have to think on it but it burns me when guys stuff nails into roll pins when they lose the spring clip.

Guy handed me a wild thing last week and said "the drum is locked up....I can't figure it out!" I pulled the chain brake handle back and handed it to him.


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

Have a simplicity right now with a bad lower pto pulley. It separated from the shaft and the guy tried to clamp it back on with four washers and two bolts. Can't see why it didn't work.


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

mweba said:


> Will have to think on it but it burns me when guys stuff nails into roll pins when they lose the spring clip.
> 
> Guy handed me a wild thing last week and said "the drum is locked up....I can't figure it out!" I pulled the chain brake handle back and handed it to him.


 
Yup, the shop I deal with gets about one of those a day. 
Someone posted a pic of a saw on here with spun crank bearings. Someone stuffed the bearings back in with a healthy serving of JB weld. That was a doozey, lol.


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Yup, the shop I deal with gets about one of those a day.
> Someone posted a pic of a saw on here with spun crank bearings. Someone stuffed the bearings back in with a healthy serving of JB weld. That was a doozey, lol.


 
See, Knew I had to think on it...thanks for the reminder, that was my thread LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 26, 2011)

I dont know about the stupidest, but here is one that came in on a Poulan 25 that had me scratching my head. 

See what happens when you give a redneck a grinder, drill and welder? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (May 26, 2011)

mweba said:


> See, Knew I had to think on it...thanks for the reminder, that was my thread LOL


 
Ha! That's funny, I think you had a pic of it as I recall.......People do weird things ,lol


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

Gentleman dropped off a mower several years ago saying the deck shook terrible. Pulled the deck flipped it over to find someone had welded extensions on the end of the blades. Apparently the blades had worn to the point they missed grass. It started to shake when one of them flew off.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 26, 2011)

Take note of the sparkplug wire;


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2011)

I have seen jb/weld smeared into the divets of worn out sprockets,
lol.


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

JB bearing


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2011)

A customer yesterday brought me his MTD lawn tractor towed
behind his car.

The front wheel bearings were melted........


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

Fish said:


> A customer yesterday brought me his MTD lawn tractor towed
> behind his car.
> 
> The front wheel bearings were melted........


 
I laugh cause I've seen it as well!


PS As if they need the aid of speed!


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 26, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take note of the sparkplug wire;



Well, did it work or not? Let's not forget that function takes precedence over form.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (May 26, 2011)

I was given a 5HP auger-style snowblower because they owner said the motor was toast and wouldn't start anymore so I could have it. I said thanks, I'll see what I can do.

Neutral switch wire was bad. 

Needless to say, that thing really blows through some snow! :msp_tongue:

Many times I have had people bring me dirtbikes and atvs that said it ran for a minute or so, then won't start. They've replaced plug, put gas in it, etc... I show them where the fuel shutoff is, and away they go.


----------



## Rockford (May 26, 2011)

I work with a guy who thinks beating on the battery with a hammer will get a dead truck to start. Also the guy who was asking me about what might be wrong with his saw, when I asked him what it was doing he said "I can only get it to start with ether" I asked him if beating on it with a hammer helped.


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2011)

I actually worked with a guy that sharpened both sides of a chian
without ever touching the adjustments on the grinder......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 26, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> Well, did it work or not? Let's not forget that function takes precedence over form.


 
It had sporadic spark, I wonder why.?


----------



## caleath (May 26, 2011)

I bought a Jonsred 670 that had a tree dropped on it. The guy tired to jb weld the cooling ribs back on the cylinder. I will take a pic of it later.


----------



## slipknot (May 26, 2011)

I think this is a much needed thread....I like it. Dont have anything to share but I'm finding humor in what im reading..thanks fellas.


----------



## Eccentric (May 26, 2011)

I've blocked out much of the stupidest "repairs" that I saw back in the day............but there is one "modification" that I won't forget. 

A fellow brought in a high-wheel push mower because it "wouldn't start". He'd badly bent the crank (and blade), broke the blade adapter, and sheared the flywheel key when he hit a burried pipe in the yard. Argued with me about how "cheap" these mowers are, since "they get broken so easily". Mind you, that was a scenario that played out many times at the shop......and wasn't what made *his* mower memorable.

What has kept it fresh in my mind over the last 17 years or so since I saw this dim-wit is his "modifications" to the mower deck. He'd *completely* cut away the front and rear vertical sections of the deck between the wheel brackets. he'd even cut back int the top section of the deck a bit, to where you could look down and see the blade. Crude hack job with sharp edges. He'd also removed the discharge chute. 

All this was "to get over high weeds and blow 'em out dammit", according to him. He insisted that he'd done nothing unsafe, and that the mower was "not worth a damn" before he cut the offending sections out. I suggested that a bush-hog might just be better for the cutting he was doing. For some reason he didn't like my input...

The mower was completely unsafe, and the deck had no structural integrity. You could collapse it by putting a 6-pack on top of the engine. Real flexi-flyer. We REFUSED to work on the thing unless we replaced the deck at the same time. Guy TORE out of the parking lot he was so mad. Amazing....



Fish said:


> A customer yesterday brought me his MTD lawn tractor towed
> behind his car.
> 
> The front wheel bearings were melted........



When I worked for Sears Service many years ago (when they actually had real mower/saw shops), a fellow did the same thing. The bearings survived, as I believe he 'only' towed it a mile or two at about 25mph or less...



Modifiedmark said:


> I dont know about the stupidest, but here is one that came in on a Poulan 25 that had me scratching my head.
> 
> See what happens when you give a redneck a grinder, drill and welder? :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like somebody went to a lot of work to save a few bucks on a muffler. Probably weighs about as much as the rest of the saw.
:jester:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 26, 2011)

I was looking for the pict of the broke in two crank from an 044 that a fellow broke while trying to remove the flywheel. Hit the end of the crank enough times with a ball pein hammer that the crank broke at the big end pin journal, posted the pict before but can`t find it now.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 26, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Looks like somebody went to a lot of work to save a few bucks on a muffler. Probably weighs about as much as the rest of the saw.
> :jester:


 
Your not mad that I took it off that Craftsman 25 that I sent to you are you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redoakneck (May 26, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Take note of the sparkplug wire;


 

Is that my saw?????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terry Syd (May 26, 2011)

I always hate the SAE bolts in the metric threads.

I once watched a fool who couldn't thread the nut on the end of his crankshaft take a hammer and try to drive it on. It was a Harley Davidson motorcycle.

A close second to that hack job are the jackasses that drive the cranks out of cases by hammering on the threaded end of the crank.

I tried to tell a mate that was replacing a bearing to freeze the bearing and heat the swingarm in order to get the bearing in - he decided that was too hard and simply ground the hole bigger. You can guess the result.

The list is endless....


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> What has kept it fresh in my mind over the last 17 years or so since I saw this dimwit is his "modifications" to the mower deck. He'd completely cut away the front and rear vertical sections of the deck between the wheel brackets. he'd even cut back in the top section a bit, to where you could look down and see the blade. Crude hack job with sharp edges. He'd also removed the discharge chute.


 
Mower deck porting.....Great now I have to join the lawn equipment site to get the low down. I think they call it M.A.D. over there.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 26, 2011)

redoakneck said:


> Is that my saw?????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Do you live in Nova Scotia?


----------



## redoakneck (May 26, 2011)

Rockford said:


> I work with a guy who thinks beating on the battery with a hammer will get a dead truck to start. Also the guy who was asking me about what might be wrong with his saw, when I asked him what it was doing he said "I can only get it to start with ether" I asked him if beating on it with a hammer helped.


 
maybe he should beat on the starter, that does work when you get one that is on the fritz. I have 1/2" x 8" rod stuffed between the gas tank and seat on my old quad and have been starting it that way for a year...


----------



## Eccentric (May 26, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Your not mad that I took it off that Craftsman 25 that I sent to you are you? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You did??? I'd have never guessed.........since you must've replaced that 'custom' muffler with a stocker, and the rest of the saw wasn't sporting any visible 'redneck engineering'...


----------



## cbfarmall (May 26, 2011)

Hey Mark, post up those pictures of that Pioneer 750 I brought over--with the JBwelded flywheel!

Chris B.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 26, 2011)

cbfarmall said:


> Hey Mark, post up those pictures of that Pioneer 750 I brought over--with the JBwelded flywheel!
> 
> Chris B.


 
Oh yeah I forgot I had those. These are precious.


----------



## gmax (May 26, 2011)

The last owner wasn't planning to change the sprocket in a hurry


----------



## brad1000s (May 26, 2011)

I had a guy bring in his MS180c and was complaining that black smoke would bellow from the bar and chain area when he was cutting. The chain was so dull that it wouldn't even rub it way though a log. It was so dull that I bet it would cut faster if he had put the chain on backwards.


----------



## redoakneck (May 26, 2011)

32 years ago when I was 12 years old my engineer dad had a fix for a muffler leak that shot hot exhaust down on your right foot and leg on a case 222 12hp hydrostat tractor mower. Wanting to never spend a dime and the master of coat hangers, tin sheet siding and some foil, he made a deflector that kept the exhaust gas from melting the right foot rest. Was working like a charm for about an hour when suddenly the whole tractor burst into flames as the exhaust had melted a hole in the rubber FUEL line!!!!!

Also with that same tractor we were trying to charge the battery and start it at the same time, somehow some gas was ignited and the whole battery blew up about 3 feet from my face-- ran to pool and rinsed my eyes and head, turned out I was fine but needed some new hulk underwear...

I guess I am so darn smart from learning from mistakes..

That same tractor was also involved in trying to pull a tree the right way to fall, luckily had it protected by going around another tree and was able to jump off before the tractor got slammed into the pivot tree..

by the way dad ain't packin my parachute


----------



## fatboymoe (May 26, 2011)

When my brother was racing motorcycles back in the 70's, we did something I wouldn't recommend. 

His 250 Bultaco Astro flattracker siezed after his heat race. That piston was like it was welded to the cylinder. He qualified for the expert main, but the P&C were toast and we were loading the bike in the truck when our neighbor in the pits came over and offered to help.

He told us that if we pour battery acid through the sparkplug hole, wait about 15 minutes it would unstick the piston. So, with nothing to lose, we tried it and it worked! We poured a bunch of Blendzall in the cylinder afterwords, tossed in a new sparkplug, and it fired.

The bike was down on power for sure, but as the track dried out it worked to his advantage and he finished the main event in third.

When we tore the bike down the next day, that was the worst looking piston I had ever seen from a seizure. I would guess that it had very little compression, but it ran. We still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## chrisoppie (May 26, 2011)

Lawn Mower: Catfood can as an oil cap.

Snow Blower: Furniture Bolts with square nuts as sheer pins

Forever pulling OHV spark plugs out of flat head engines, some in pieces.

Tractors: Fix a flat in the tire OMFG really?
Customer using a bundji cord to hold the choke lever inplace while he statred the engine, old honda rider with a pull start only

I got lots but but these are fresh in my mind


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 26, 2011)

Inflating tires with hairspray or propane and a match.


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Inflating tires with hairspray or propane and a match.


 
O come on!! No body does that!




Especially me


----------



## mweba (May 26, 2011)

I have a piece of tin wrapped around one of the spark plug wires on my tahoe.......just can't find the time to replace the exhaust manifold gasket


----------



## barneyrb (May 26, 2011)

Ok, I am guilty of this one, not saw related but a .125 welding rod makes a decent shear pin for the prop on a 25hp Johnson/Evinrude. Cheap and very plentiful around here.-


----------



## promac850 (May 26, 2011)

mweba said:


> I have a piece of tin wrapped around one of the spark plug wires on my tahoe.......just can't find the time to replace the exhaust manifold gasket


 
Well, get off yer ass and get to work!! 

I've done my fair share of 'red neck repairs' but they hold well, and aren't crappy like some of you have mentioned.

Some I've seen are coat hangers on car exhausts (typical...)

One thing I found on my own car is that the previous guy that did exhaust work truly did a half ass job... it looked ####ty and only lasted about 8000 miles before the exhaust broke. The moron cut the pipe that was specifically made to bolt up to the muffler on this car, and welded the muffler onto it, hanging it improperly. The widest part of the oval muffler was supposed to be vertical, and he made it horizontal. And used rebar welded to the muffler case for a hanger. That rebar didn't hold for longer than 1000 miles or so. In the end, the improper hanging ended up breaking the inlet side of the muffler completely off. 

Hence me and my glass pack now... it sounds good, and probably pisses people off... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## D&B Mack (May 26, 2011)

Rockford said:


> I work with a guy who thinks beating on the battery with a hammer will get a dead truck to start. Also the guy who was asking me about what might be wrong with his saw, when I asked him what it was doing he said "I can only get it to start with ether" I asked him if beating on it with a hammer helped.


 
We have guys do this with cut-off saws and jumping jacks at work. That is why there is now a "No Ether" policy for anyone except actual mechanics. :bang:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 26, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Inflating tires with hairspray or propane and a match.


 
Like this?

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SpYWkchNyqk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 27, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Like this?
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SpYWkchNyqk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
I have seen folks blow a tire to pieces with that trick. The best part about the video you posted is the little ads that pop up on the bottom of the screen when you hit play, the first ad that popped up was for a insurance company asking "Do you need affordable health or life insurance?"


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 27, 2011)

I've never seen a tire do that. I guess too much hairspray would set you up for a bad day.

I think I'll try that one day just for fun.


----------



## spacemule (May 27, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have seen folks blow a tire to pieces with that trick. The best part about the video you posted is the little ads that pop up on the bottom of the screen when you hit play, the first ad that popped up was for a insurance company asking "Do you need affordable health or life insurance?"


 
He used way too much. I've done it with ether, but I didn't squirt nearly so much. Worked like a charm.


----------



## terry2tmd (May 27, 2011)

I have seen that trick pulled with either, on a forklift, it worked, but I refused to be any closer then fifty yards away when the match was tossed, worst part for me was it was my Boss at the time doing it!

We got a guy around here that got a bunch of money when his dad passed away, instead of investing in a labotomy to improve his IQ he sat about blowing it on strange building projects, one required a chainsaw to notch poles, he immediately straight gassed a really nice homelite super II. So a buddy of mine sold him a freshly rebuilt a Husky 350. Showed him how to mix the fuel and filled the saw and left. A day or so goes by he shows up claiming the saw won't run, my buddy looks it over, fills the tank and it fires on the second pull. This actually continued to happen, Finally my buddy, gave the guy his money back, and took the saw back, and told him he should never touch gas powered equipment again!


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 27, 2011)

spacemule said:


> He used way too much. I've done it with ether, but I didn't squirt nearly so much. Worked like a charm.


 
Local tire shop burned completely down a few years ago when the owner was mounting a tractor tire and "a spark ignited residue of a flammable liquid on a wheel rim". The owner had many years in the business, as well as all the proper equipment to mount tires, and claimed that the tire must have been previously weighted with a flammable liquid.

Tire fire in Franklin County destroys business - Roanoke.com


----------



## jra1100 (May 27, 2011)

I don't repair saws, but I bet O'l T. Hall has some stories to tell. Don't see him much as I used to though. JR


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 27, 2011)

spacemule said:


> He used way too much. I've done it with ether, but I didn't squirt nearly so much. Worked like a charm.


 
Space

This was his second vid. His first try failed.... I don't know if it was tire position or amount of fuel....

Looks like they're having a good time!


----------



## Sprintcar (May 27, 2011)

Twelve HP Murray riding lawn mower, someone welded the two blades in place. Both blades were the wrong ones and were for a 20 inch walk behind. Owner wanted it fixed, new deck, new blades, oil change, service out, two new tires, then he really pitched a fit when he was given the bill. Serves him right for bringing in a $100. yard sale mower. He did however pay his bill.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2011)

Back when I was a foreman at a tractor/trailer shop, I had a bunch
of green kids working for me on 2nd shift, they came into my office
one night, saying, " Fish, come out here and listen to this tire we just
mounted, it sounds like popcorn!!!!!"
I ran out to see a couple of guys with their ears up to a sidewall of a trailer tire, [not in the cage], listening to the popping sounds.....


----------



## caleath (May 27, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Inflating tires with hairspray or propane and a match.


 
It was starting fluid thank you very much....:msp_mellow: and yes I have had to do it before. :msp_smile:


----------



## caleath (May 27, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Local tire shop burned completely down a few years ago when the owner was mounting a tractor tire and "a spark ignited residue of a flammable liquid on a wheel rim". The owner had many years in the business, as well as all the proper equipment to mount tires, and claimed that the tire must have been previously weighted with a flammable liquid.
> 
> Tire fire in Franklin County destroys business - Roanoke.com


 
Back almost 30 years ago I got my first job at a rural tire shop. We delt with alot of farmers and ranchers. Back then alot of those guys used propane powered pickups. They were bad about rigging up a hose to the tank and using it to air up tires. So I can totally see this being a possiblility. I learned to never stand over a tire on the machine and deflate it. I got a nice dose of that stuff one time...lesson learned.


----------



## fatboymoe (May 27, 2011)

I do remember that some of the Fix-A Flat stuff came with a warning label you were supposed to put on the wheel after putting that stuff in a tire. I believe that the propellent for the aerosol can was actually propane!


----------



## CJ1 (May 27, 2011)

Hands down the stupidest thing I see is tape wrapped around a high pressure hydraulic line to stop a leak. Here's your sign.



And yes I have seated the bead on a number of tires with ether. CJ


----------



## r&r (May 27, 2011)

I don't know if this was an actually functioning repair or a rip off or what. 
My grandmother used to live in Wyoming was into horses and used on old f-250 with the 460 to drive her trailer around. A couple of years ago we moved her back to va because shes getting to the point she can't live by herself 93 yrs old. So I bought her truck from her and drove it back to Virginia. 
At some point someone had wrapped straight up aluminum foil over various hoses and the fuel line just pieces here and there all random like. I don't know if they thought they were actually insulating or just ripping off an old lady. 
I took it to the shop I use back home like that we all had a good laugh.
They also said it was only firing on 6 cylinders guess thats why I got such good gas mileage on the way back 11mpg.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 27, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> Like this?
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SpYWkchNyqk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
LOL,...YEP,..just like that. Carb cleaner?


----------



## poorboypaul (May 27, 2011)

modifiedmark said:


> oh yeah i forgot i had those. These are precious.


 
wow!!!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 27, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I had those. These are precious.


 
Well....did it run? I bet the anti-vibe was given a workout.... Some times you do what you gota to!


----------



## terry2tmd (May 27, 2011)

Fish said:


> Back when I was a foreman at a tractor/trailer shop, I had a bunch
> of green kids working for me on 2nd shift, they came into my office
> one night, saying, " Fish, come out here and listen to this tire we just
> mounted, it sounds like popcorn!!!!!"
> I ran out to see a couple of guys with their ears up to a sidewall of a trailer tire, [not in the cage], listening to the popping sounds.....


 
That's some spooky stuff. In Richfield Utah there used to be a tire shop owned by one of my in-laws. One of the guys was seating the bead on a old split rim, and it started popping like that, he made the mistake of leaning his head closer to listen, that's when the ring let go. To the day they tore the place down you could see the imprint of the ring in the ceiling, along with holes where it actually embedded pieces of his skull. A picture of that imprint were used in shop class scair em films when I was in high school.


----------



## fiasco (May 27, 2011)

Fish said:


> I actually worked with a guy that sharpened both sides of a chian
> without ever touching the adjustments on the grinder......


 
Must have been a NASCAR chain, just kept cutting in circles!


----------



## slipknot (May 27, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have seen folks blow a tire to pieces with that trick. The best part about the video you posted is the little ads that pop up on the bottom of the screen when you hit play, the first ad that popped up was for a insurance company asking "Do you need affordable health or life insurance?"


 
I got an add for good year tires from some tire shop...I thought that was fitting...lol..I keep watching it over again to see what add will show up next..lol..next one was something about some jerimiah and his weed spiked cola...now if Im not allowed to have weed...hows come he can spike his cola with it and sell it....
I know i know its jerimiah weed brand and his spiked cola...I got that add again and realized that.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

I have run saws with re-bar wire holding them together. I have run saws with sticks tied to the pull rope. I have run them where you had to turn the choke off by pushing it open with a stick. It can be aggravating, but it is kinda fun to say to yourself at the end of the day,"I cut over 300,000 lbs of timber with this old beater today"


----------



## Aaron441 (May 27, 2011)

I have seen farmers weld u-joint caps into a worn out yoke on a pto shaft. It's awfully hard on the seals, but sometimes they get away with it.+


----------



## r&r (May 27, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I have run saws with re-bar wire holding them together. I have run saws with sticks tied to the pull rope. I have run them where you had to turn the choke off by pushing it open with a stick. It can be aggravating, but it is kinda fun to say to yourself at the end of the day,"I cut over 300,000 lbs of timber with this old beater today"


 
Good God your old beater must be a feller buncher cause thats 6 tractor trailer loads in one day course those trees out in OR are a little bit bigger.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

r&r said:


> Good God your old beater must be a feller buncher cause thats 6 tractor trailer loads in one day course those trees out in OR are a little bit bigger.


 
No feller bunchers here! @ 83,000lbs a load,(legal highway weight in VA where I cut) with good logs which produce wood fast. That's under 4 loads. I have cut that much before 10:30am in big poplar stands. .


----------



## promac850 (May 27, 2011)

056 kid said:


> No feller bunchers here! @ 83,000lbs a load,(legal highway weight in VA where I cut) with good logs which produce wood fast. That's under 4 loads. I have cut that much before 10:30am in big poplar stands. .


 
Damn, you must be in good shape.  That's a lot of work...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 27, 2011)

056 kid said:


> No feller bunchers here! @ 83,000lbs a load,(legal highway weight in VA where I cut) with good logs which produce wood fast. That's under 4 loads. I have cut that much before 10:30am in big poplar stands. .


 
I believe that. I have personally cut big poplar stands here in Va. And the legal gross vehicle weight is 80,000lbs. Poplars are so straight and so fast to cut that the big ones add up quick. It's nothing to drop and buck a 35" dia x 60ft tall poplar into 16"ft logs within 10-15 minutes. Most of them are just huge, straight poles with no limbs until you get to the very top.  Though I never had to do much bucking. Just lop the top off and let the skidder drag it away to the knuckle boom for bucking. 

So ole 056K aint as bad as y'all thought he was.


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

83 with the overweight permit. 

I didn't really think I was bragging haha.


----------



## zogger (May 27, 2011)

*poplar*



056 kid said:


> 83 with the overweight permit.
> 
> I didn't really think I was bragging haha.



what do they use the poplar for and what is it worth?

got tons here..


----------



## w8ye (May 27, 2011)

Poplar is usually clear, stable, and straight

Makes good furniture carcase wood also 

I've seen it stained reddish and used as simulated cherry


----------



## 056 kid (May 27, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure what poplar is generally used for. it is nice for cutting though.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 27, 2011)

The poplar is a yellowish color with green center when it's green. It kinda drys out to a yellow/brown center. 

Alot of people use it for barns around here also. And plank fence. It's not too hard and I'm not a big fan of it with furniture, but some cheaper furniture is made from Poplar. Very tall and straight though. Makes some very pretty logs, even though it's not the best of lumber. I've seen perfectly straight 60ft logs from a poplar.


----------



## bullittman281 (May 28, 2011)

Hello,
I haven't seem too many crazy repairs, but I also haven't seen nearly as much as some of you either! The one thing that seems to always pop up and kinda grinds my gears is governor mods on lawn mower. Seems more often than not the springs is stretched to hell and back where they tried to make its faster?? And then on half of those there is a wire holding it WIDE open making it faster.  These ones seem to need valves or other internal parts. Surprise surprise. I just don't get it but what ever. 

Bullittman


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 28, 2011)

bullittman281 said:


> Hello,
> I haven't seem too many crazy repairs, but I also haven't seen nearly as much as some of you either! The one thing that seems to always pop up and kinda grinds my gears is governor mods on lawn mower. Seems more often than not the springs is stretched to hell and back where they tried to make its faster?? And then on half of those *there is a wire holding it WIDE open making it faster.*  These ones seem to need valves or other internal parts. Surprise surprise. I just don't get it but what ever.
> 
> Bullittman



Never occured to them to just sharpen the frecken blade.:msp_confused:


----------



## Vibes (May 28, 2011)

I had this one come from a shop. I broke the stud on a PM 700 that holds the coil. Its the one thats tapped for the recoil spring. I never have much luck removing broken screws so I took it to a shop and told the guy to put the coil on while he was at it. 

The coil was new and was one of the ones that you had to attach the wire and cut it to length because I guess that coil fit differant saws. Well the guy just attached all 10 inches of that wire and ran it under the handle instead of through it where its supposed to go. I guess he thought it was OK to have the saw resting on its own coil wire whenever you set it down.


----------



## terry2tmd (May 28, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> Never occured to them to just sharpen the frecken blade.:msp_confused:


 
Around here sharpening applies to chains alot!!! Had more then one guy show up complaining his saw won't cut, and the poor saw has a chain on it that looks like it's been used to cut concrete.


----------



## terry2tmd (May 28, 2011)

The one that really gets me is the guy who shows up with a plastic fantastic that he straight gassed, and wants me to fix it. That's like giving CPR to a hamster, or trying to refill a bic lighter. The parts and labor cost more then they originally paid for the saw. Anymore I just tell them it will cost more to fix it then it is worth, and try to steer them towards a real saw. I've had a lot of people get mad at me over it, and take it to another guy only to be pretty much told the same thing. I try to give every piece of equipment a equal chance, but I am developing a real dislike for these disposable saws because of this!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 28, 2011)

terry2tmd said:


> I am developing a real dislike for these disposable saws because of this!


 
Why dislike the saw?

Its not there fault there owned by idiots that would screw up a steel ball with a rubber hammer.:hmm3grin2orange:

Those same idots would screw up the "real" saw your steering them to in the same amount of time and there no cheaper to fix either.:msp_wink:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (May 28, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I had those. These are precious.


 
Mark,

It was my first saw man. Why won't you let it go? I didn't know how to make repairs back then, and I tried my best.

I thought I asked you to not post those pics.

That's not cool man, we have problems now.

I have a Poulan I painted yellow and slapped some 10-10 stickers on I'm going to send to you on account of this, I only wish it ran as good as a Mac.





Just kidding, friend. That thing is a work of art man, never seen nothing like that before in my travels. Could you elaborate more on it?

Chris


----------



## blackoak (May 28, 2011)

I knew a guy once that his fix for a not working oiler on a 610 Mac was an oil squirt gun on a string tied around his neck. He would squirt the chain down when he felt it needed it. He was to tight to pay the 35 bucks I told it would probably cost him to get it fixed. And yes it was used motor oil in the squirt gun.


----------



## 056 kid (May 28, 2011)

Thats probably the way his daddy oiled the chain on his old 2 man saw...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 28, 2011)

blackoak said:


> I knew a guy once that his fix for a not working oiler on a 610 Mac was an oil squirt gun on a string tied around his neck. He would squirt the chain down when he felt it needed it. He was to tight to pay the 35 bucks I told it would probably cost him to get it fixed. And yes it was used motor oil in the squirt gun.


 
I've seen that before! A little squirt will do it!


----------



## Johny Utah (May 28, 2011)

fatboymoe said:


> When my brother was racing motorcycles back in the 70's, we did something I wouldn't recommend.
> 
> His 250 Bultaco Astro flattracker siezed after his heat race. That piston was like it was welded to the cylinder. He qualified for the expert main, but the P&C were toast and we were loading the bike in the truck when our neighbor in the pits came over and offered to help.
> 
> ...


 
We use muriatic acid to remove aluminum from chrome cylinders all the time. The cylinder is off the engine of course, lol


----------



## sachsmo (May 28, 2011)

One of the stupidest ones I have done is,

Threw a rod on an old Kohler Magnum, while it was down it got new valve guides, rings one new piston and rod. put some cross hatch back in the cylinders and lapped and ground the valves.

Got it all tucked back into the Sunstar, got half the lawn mowed and it lost all power. Seems the cam got cracked when that rod was flailing around in there. Took a good hour of run time before it separated. You can buy a cam _*and*_ lifters for a V8 cheaper than that little dude!


----------



## tomdcoker (May 28, 2011)

I have seen this done. It is a trip. I have seen tire and rim jump 3 ft. high. 
The trick is to know how much propellant to use. To little and it does not work. To much and it can get dangerous. Tom




pioneerguy600 said:


> Inflating tires with hairspray or propane and a match.


----------



## cbfarmall (May 28, 2011)

Thieroff said:


> Just kidding, friend. That thing is a work of art man, never seen nothing like that before in my travels. Could you elaborate more on it?
> 
> Chris


 
That is actually my saw (Pioneer 750)--bought it off Ebay for parts. Took it to Mark's because he just had to see it. I was astounded when I saw the plumber's tape on the recoil cover but nothing compared to the flywheel hack job. Don't know if the saw was a runner after that repair. I do know the cylinder was very usable and is on my 700D. The crankcase is pretty well cracked around the bar studs and the handlebar hacked up. Still a fair amount of parts left, but I'm keeping the flywheel as-is for a conversation piece.

Chris B.


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 28, 2011)

Rockford said:


> I work with a guy who thinks beating on the battery with a hammer will get a dead truck to start. Also the guy who was asking me about what might be wrong with his saw, when I asked him what it was doing he said "I can only get it to start with ether" I asked him if beating on it with a hammer helped.



I dont care what you say thats funny right there!!!



redoakneck said:


> maybe he should beat on the starter, that does work when you get one that is on the fritz. I have 1/2" x 8" rod stuffed between the gas tank and seat on my old quad and have been starting it that way for a year...



LOLOL!!! You really are a redneck!!!! new bushings and a new bendix will fix that, change the brushes while you're in there!!!


----------



## tomdcoker (May 28, 2011)

Years ago I was working at a service station . When my relief man came in he told me to look at the tire on his car. 
I walked over to the car and one of the tires had a knot sticking out about 2 inches. One side sloped down to the normal side wall. I walked up and bent down to look. I heard the cords breaking . I hollered run and got about ten feet away before it blew . Tom



Fish said:


> Back when I was a foreman at a tractor/trailer shop, I had a bunch
> of green kids working for me on 2nd shift, they came into my office
> one night, saying, " Fish, come out here and listen to this tire we just
> mounted, it sounds like popcorn!!!!!"
> I ran out to see a couple of guys with their ears up to a sidewall of a trailer tire, [not in the cage], listening to the popping sounds.....


----------



## tomdcoker (May 28, 2011)

This is good and funny. 
I have a neighbor who bought a new Stihl 250. Somehow he wore a hole through the plastic over the oiler and it would not oil. He told me that he oiled it manually with a squirt can.
I sharpened some chains and repaired a John Deere trimmer for him and got the 250 in trade. Put a another tank and another flywheel on it and now it is a working saw. Tom



blackoak said:


> I knew a guy once that his fix for a not working oiler on a 610 Mac was an oil squirt gun on a string tied around his neck. He would squirt the chain down when he felt it needed it. He was to tight to pay the 35 bucks I told it would probably cost him to get it fixed. And yes it was used motor oil in the squirt gun.


----------



## tomdcoker (May 28, 2011)

Several years ago I topped of the tank on my four-wheeler. I cranked it and it went about 50 feet and died. 
I checked everything I knew to check and could not find the problem. 
I loaded it and carried it to a man who worked on my small stuff at the time. He took the gas cap of and asked if I had just fueled it. I thought he was think it had water in the gas and told him that the gas was keept in a sealed containter. 
He got some fuel on his finger, looked at it then at me. It struck me wnat I had done. It was diesel in the tank. I ran a tank or to through it before I got all of the diesel out of it. Tom


----------



## joe25DA (May 28, 2011)

How about this clown. Either too lazy or too dumb (both more than likely) to route the fuel line the correct way he drilled a hole in the carb box and one through the recoil. He ruined a 25DA that was in pretty good shape. I fixed it but that pi$$ed me off. He had a new S25DA that needed a fuel line too and said "You can have this one too, but just to let you know I haven't done the fuel line yet". Thats no BS.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&amp;current=saws213.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws213.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&amp;current=saws221.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws221.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## terry2tmd (May 29, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Why dislike the saw?
> 
> Its not there fault there owned by idiots that would screw up a steel ball with a rubber hammer.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Those same idots would screw up the "real" saw your steering them to in the same amount of time and there no cheaper to fix either.:msp_wink:


 
Guess you are right. After working around Ruffnecks you"d think a guy would get used to it, but I have a hard time with them getting mad at me. I will repair it for them, it is just gonna cost them more then it would to buy a new one.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 29, 2011)

terry2tmd said:


> Guess you are right. After working around Ruffnecks you"d think a guy would get used to it, but I have a hard time with them getting mad at me. I will repair it for them, it is just gonna cost them more then it would to buy a new one.


 
Don't sweat it. Take there money or someone else will. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 29, 2011)

Does this sorta qualify? And wouldn't it have been easier to just replace the exhaust and muffler on this thing in the first place?
















Bought it from the same guy I got the pristine 031 from if anyone remembers that thread. Actually got it in the same deal. But...

As far as "stupid" goes? I'd say actually _adding_ a muffler would ruin the essence of such superb redneckery and I would immediately be struck by lightning and forever burn in Hell for doin' somethin' _that_ dumb!​
Poge


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2011)

The price of a muffler on that thing is probably staggering.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> The price of a muffler on that thing is probably staggering.



I can put a piece of chi-com Briggs replacement junk on the threads that are there for 6 bux. I'd just hate to ruin it.:hmm3grin2orange:

Haven't found a manual or IPL for the beast to price out any OEM stuff yet.

Poge


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2011)

Toro/Lawnboy has a great parts lookup...

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/default.cfm


----------



## dancan (May 29, 2011)

Not on a small engine but I had a utility trailer made from an antique pop up camper come to my shop after the owner drove an hour and a half with a "Load Bearing" chicom ratchet strap holding the front of the springs in place because the frame rotted away .
Last fall I had another person stop in with a homemade 6x8 enclosed trailer with a single post coupler and it had a piece of square tubing held in place under the original beam with 2 "Structural" ratchet straps because it rotted and broke .


----------



## zogger (May 29, 2011)

*kohler=ridiculous expensive*



sachsmo said:


> One of the stupidest ones I have done is,
> 
> Threw a rod on an old Kohler Magnum, while it was down it got new valve guides, rings one new piston and rod. put some cross hatch back in the cylinders and lapped and ground the valves.
> 
> Got it all tucked back into the Sunstar, got half the lawn mowed and it lost all power. Seems the cam got cracked when that rod was flailing around in there. Took a good hour of run time before it separated. You can buy a cam _*and*_ lifters for a V8 cheaper than that little dude!



--everything about those engines is way outtasight expensive. Yep, it's like buying a v8 crate engine to replace one. Was looking at a replacement short block K engine--900 bucks! Needless to say, not buying one anytime soon.


----------



## promac850 (May 29, 2011)

zogger said:


> --everything about those engines is way outtasight expensive. Yep, it's like buying a v8 crate engine to replace one. Was looking at a replacement short block K engine--900 bucks! Needless to say, not buying one anytime soon.


 
Yep, but they pay for themselves...

We got one of them Kohler K161's on our Troy Bilt Horse tiller, it burns a little oil but still is running as strong as ever... even at 30+ years old. 

I have a spare K161 that my neighbor gave me, needs a rebuild... or so I think. I will be doing a compression test on it sometime to see if it does need one... it might not need the rebuild. All I know is the carb that was on it is scrap... rusted and corroded to heck and it ain't gonna clean up. It is the generator engine, the one without the recoil rope and such... A while back, here on AS... I saw a video of a guy starting up his old two man chainsaw, and noticed the flywheel looked similar to the one on the generator version of the K161. 

He kick started that saw, by stepping on the notch that was cast into the flywheel. 

I am thinking the old generator that had this K161 engine on it was low to the ground to allow that starting procedure... it has a part with a notch cast into it, this part bolts onto the flywheel. 

Obviously if I had it installed on the tiller, it'd have the recoil set up and the carb and possibly fuel tank from the current tiller power block.

All I know is the K series is dead reliable... 

Stay the hell away from the KT series though... you know, the ones on most of the JD 317 tractors... thankfully most of them have been either rebuilt to work properly or decently enough, but they still have their problems. 

One of the 317's I run is down. Something with the governor is ####ed up, making that thing produce scary knocking sounds and smoke out of the fan housing, not the exhaust. So that is something I will have to work on soon.

Hopefully the KT-17 didn't puke... or we'd have to drop 1350 for a Briggs Vanguard swap kit. I am hearing lots of good stuff about them Vanguards... 

I happen to have an 18hp vertical shaft one sitting in my barn right now. It runs. Been sitting for quite a while though, so probably has some dead mice inside of the cooling shrouds...  I wish I could put it on the 317, but it'd take a bit of work, and from what I've read, we'd be in for as much or more than the conversion kit.

So that 'red neck' Vanguard installation is not likely to occur.  I don't need to blow up a good engine because of the oil pump location...

Wow, I rambled a bit...

For crappy repairs, I've seen the wrong lug nuts hammered with an 1/2" impact gun onto the wheel studs before... because the owner needs the car back, but the guys don't have the right lug nuts with the right thread... this was at the technical center I attended for a few years... the guy even did it to his own car... he hammered and hammered them things on since he needed the car... hmm... 

I imagine it took at least a 3/4" drive to get them off...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> Back when I was a foreman at a tractor/trailer shop, I had a bunch
> of green kids working for me on 2nd shift, they came into my office
> one night, saying, " Fish, come out here and listen to this tire we just
> mounted, it sounds like popcorn!!!!!"
> I ran out to see a couple of guys with their ears up to a sidewall of a trailer tire, [not in the cage], listening to the popping sounds.....



When I was around 15 my dad and I got an old car that had been sitting for a long time. We took the aircompressor to inflate the tires. Well the tires had sunk into the dirt along being flat. My dad didn't realize the the tire was way over inflated and the clicking was the cords breaking....one at a time.....tick....tick........when that thing blew...I coudn't hear anything for a long time! And of corse...it had to blow down by the dirt so I got that in my face too! Kinda lilke mini shot out of a shot gun!



tomdcoker said:


> Several years ago I topped of the tank on my four-wheeler. I cranked it and it went about 50 feet and died.
> I checked everything I knew to check and could not find the problem.
> I loaded it and carried it to a man who worked on my small stuff at the time. He took the gas cap of and asked if I had just fueled it. I thought he was think it had water in the gas and told him that the gas was keept in a sealed containter.
> He got some fuel on his finger, looked at it then at me. It struck me wnat I had done. It was diesel in the tank. I ran a tank or to through it before I got all of the diesel out of it. Tom


 
Well, I did this on a riding mower! I had forgotten that I had put diesel in one of my cans for my 300SD. The engine still ran....but sounded like it was about ready to blow up! Before I realized that I had put the wrong fuel in it, I replaced the headgasket thinking it was blown. The engine was prone to going through HG. The newer diesel fuel really doesn't smell like the older fuel. IMO it smells more like gas.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 29, 2011)

As a young lad crawling thru the local salvage yard, I came accross a 3/4 ton panel truck, upside down. A plumbing shop phone and address was on the side. 

Yup, they had replaced the exhaust system with 2" threaded black pipe. Nipples, couplings, 45's, the whole nine yards. Had to have added another 300# to the truck.


----------



## terry2tmd (May 29, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Don't sweat it. Take there money or someone else will. :msp_thumbup:


 
OK! A man after my own heart!!! LOL!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## frischtr (May 29, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> As a young lad crawling thru the local salvage yard, I came accross a 3/4 ton panel truck, upside down. A plumbing shop phone and address was on the side.
> 
> Yup, they had replaced the exhaust system with 2" threaded black pipe. Nipples, couplings, 45's, the whole nine yards. Had to have added another 300# to the truck.


 

As they say, when you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail!

Being an electrician, many of my projects/fixes/rig jobs use electrical supplies.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 30, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have seen folks blow a tire to pieces with that trick. The best part about the video you posted is the little ads that pop up on the bottom of the screen when you hit play, the first ad that popped up was for a insurance company asking "Do you need affordable health or life insurance?"


 
Kinda looks like it would be easier to get a narrower rim.


----------



## 056 kid (May 30, 2011)

tomdcoker said:


> Several years ago I topped of the tank on my four-wheeler. I cranked it and it went about 50 feet and died.
> I checked everything I knew to check and could not find the problem.
> I loaded it and carried it to a man who worked on my small stuff at the time. He took the gas cap of and asked if I had just fueled it. I thought he was think it had water in the gas and told him that the gas was kept in a sealed container.
> He got some fuel on his finger, looked at it then at me. It struck me want I had done. It was diesel in the tank. I ran a tank or to through it before I got all of the diesel out of it. Tom


 
I did an old plymouth that way. Had to disconnect the fuel line after the pump and feed the motor gas with a bottle so it would run all that #2 goo outa there!


----------



## w8ye (May 30, 2011)

I came home from work one evening about 35 yrs ago and my wife was just devastated looking. I asked what was wrong and she said that she had blown up the engine in the Bolens lawn tractor.

I asked what did it do and she said she started to mow the grass and immediately it started smoking white smoke and quit. I asked if she put gas in it before starting to mow and she said yes.

So I figured it had kerosene in the gas tank as there was a can of that in the garage? As I approached the tractor, I could smell the kerosene. 

So I siphoned the tank and took the bowl off the carb etc to clean it out. Finally got the mower started and mowed the grass.

The downfall of this episode is . . . she never mowed the grass again.


----------



## Johny Utah (May 31, 2011)

manyhobies said:


> When I was around 15 my dad and I got an old car that had been sitting for a long time. We took the aircompressor to inflate the tires. Well the tires had sunk into the dirt along being flat. My dad didn't realize the the tire was way over inflated and the clicking was the cords breaking....one at a time.....tick....tick........when that thing blew...I coudn't hear anything for a long time! And of corse...it had to blow down by the dirt so I got that in my face too! Kinda lilke mini shot out of a shot gun!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did this on a riding mower! I had forgotten that I had put diesel in one of my cans for my 300SD. The engine still ran....but sounded like it was about ready to blow up! Before I realized that I had put the wrong fuel in it, I replaced the headgasket thinking it was blown. The engine was prone to going through HG. The newer diesel fuel really doesn't smell like the older fuel. IMO it smells more like gas.


 
You are right it is very hard from smell to tell the difference. Fixed many an engine that got diesel by accident. First thing I did before any tear down was to run it on an auxiliary tank of gasoline to see what it would do.


----------



## Johny Utah (May 31, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I've never seen a tire do that. I guess too much hairspray would set you up for a bad day.
> 
> I think I'll try that one day just for fun.



It's a lot faster then trying to use a bead plaster cannon that's for sure.


----------



## Johny Utah (May 31, 2011)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Does this sorta qualify? And wouldn't it have been easier to just replace the exhaust and muffler on this thing in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that's a high performance machine right there. Running that straight header. lmao


----------



## cc firefighter (May 31, 2011)

*Working at a Honda Dealer*

I worked at Honda motorcycle, ATV and Power Equipment shop for 10 years and seen all kinds of stupid stuff. One that stands out in my mind is the time that a dad brought in his sons CR125 and told me it will not rev up since his son repacked the muffler. (keep in mind that all it takes is 1 rap around the baffle with muffler packing)
It took me about an hour with a screw driver to pry muffler packing out of that thing and its made out of fiber glass. I dont know how in the heck that kid got that much packing in there. He must of used the handle of a slug hammer to tamp it in there. 

There was countless times people would bring there ATV's in and say "I dont know what's wrong with it, the starter cranks but it will not start." So I would go out look at it, flip the kill switch and start it up. 

The ones that drove me nuts the most is people that would want me to fix there bike over the phone. I always felt like telling them to put the bike on the phone and I will talk to it. Or the people that would call and ask me what I thought was wrong with there bike, so I would tell them and they would say "Oh no that can't be it" I always wanted to ask those people why the heck ask me if you already know.


----------



## Vibes (May 31, 2011)

My brother in law owns an auto repair business. A customer of his lives on one of Pittsburghs notoriosly steet hills. He did a bunch of work on this womens car. She calls him up and says the cars broke down. The work was under warraunty so he sends the flatbed. He hits the key and it fires right up and the computer says everything is good. 

Couple weeks go by same call. Car comes in on a hook and same thing. He lets the car run for 15 minutes and checks it on the computer. Car is fine. He tells one of his guys to test drive it and it runs out of gas 2 blocksaway.

Lady was running it out of gas while parked on a steep hill. He charged her 2 tows and an hr labor for his mechanic to walk back to garage.


----------



## RandyMac (May 31, 2011)

I saw two guys sawing wood on the beach yesterday, they had one broke off barstud, the other was stripped. The driveside cover was bungied on, at least they were using the good black strap bungies.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> The driveside cover was bungied on, at least they were using the good black strap bungies.



They always look so nice on those yeller saws!



Poge


----------



## BigJ (May 31, 2011)

CJ1 said:


> Hands down the stupidest thing I see is tape wrapped around a high pressure hydraulic line to stop a leak. Here's your sign.


 
Try: running your hand along the line to find the pinhole leak.

He found the leak, but lost his hand and almost died at the same time...


----------



## wvlogger (May 31, 2011)

best one i ever seen was a starter tie wired on. No bolts just tie wire. 


Saw a guy on time had his motor ratchet strapped into his truck and transmission chained in. And tried to say it was factory. I looked at him and said "it might be more believable if the straps did not say task force on em but rather GM".


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 31, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> best one i ever seen was a starter tie wired on. No bolts just tie wire.
> 
> 
> Saw a guy on time had his motor ratchet strapped into his truck and transmission chained in. And tried to say it was factory. I looked at him and said "it might be more believable if the straps did not say task force on em but rather GM".


 
That is what a reneck calls quick disconnect mounts, just like them there Nascar people use.......


----------



## wvlogger (May 31, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> That is what a reneck calls quick disconnect mounts, just like them there Nascar people use.......


 
It is funny you say that because it was a bigger engine than the truck had in it so the motor or trans mounts did not line up. Should have seen the drive shaft. Would have only taken a little thought and imagination and she would have slip yoked rite out.


----------



## RandyMac (May 31, 2011)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> They always look so nice on those yeller saws!
> 
> 
> 
> Poge


 
It was orange, but the color didn't matter, it could have been any brand.


----------



## bobt (May 31, 2011)

I have one for the "Redneck" category, although I don't consider it "stupid".

I had a 95 Caravan, and I broke the plastic hood latch release lever that is located inside the van. I couldn't open the hood, so I clamped a small pair of vise grips on the cable and just pulled on them to open the hood. I used it like that for about ten years. Didn't cost a thing as when i scrapped the auto, I retrieved the vise grips. Haha!

Bob


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 31, 2011)

bobt said:


> I have one for the "Redneck" category, although I don't consider it "stupid".
> 
> I had a 95 Caravan, and I broke the plastic hood latch release lever that is located inside the van. I couldn't open the hood, so I clamped a small pair of vise grips on the cable and just pulled on them to open the hood. I used it like that for about ten years. Didn't cost a thing as when i scrapped the auto, I retrieved the vise grips. Haha!
> 
> Bob


 
Vice grips.... Ain't they the greatest invention ever? I have seen them used for about everything, I used a small pair to hold one side of the exhaust flange on a Jeep.


----------



## wvlogger (May 31, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Vice grips.... Ain't they the greatest invention ever? I have seen them used for about everything, I used a small pair to hold one side of the exhaust flange on a Jeep.


 
I use a pair for my drivers side window crank in my truck.


----------



## ckelp (May 31, 2011)

the that pops out in my mind is a winco genset with a 18hp briggs on it, that only holds 2 qts of oil. the guy pops the cap to check the oil you know the one cap thats on the valve cover...
dose't see any oil panics and dumps two and a half qts in it..
then calls us out on an e-call saying we messed up his genset and wee need to fix it well after a new air filter and a little less oil it cost him $1000!

another customer i love is the ones that say "my generator is almost brand new i hardily use it i bought it new in 73 and i don't understand why it's not working.." well....

but i hate the hovering customer that second guess you the hole time.. a coworker of mine got so fedup with a customer like this looked at them and said sense you more then i do you fix it.. packed up his tools and left..


----------



## cowboyvet (May 31, 2011)

ether in a diesel with glow plugs will do a heck of a good head job.

Used to get about one car a week in with diesel fuel from a local station which had all green nozzles on all of the pumps.

An exhaust doughnut leak caused on purpose will cancel the sound of a rod knocking.

Chains bolted to the engine block and welded to the frame.

Hose clamps used to balance a drive shaft vibration.

4 years working at a farm implement proved bailing wire can fix anything.


----------



## ckelp (May 31, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> ether in a diesel with glow plugs will do a heck of a good head job.
> 
> Used to get about one car a week in with diesel fuel from a local station which had all green nozzles on all of the pumps.
> 
> ...




don't forget a good supplely of 6013 welding rod


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 31, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> Chains bolted to the engine block and welded to the frame.



I seen a 61 Impala that had the engine chained because it had so much torque it would bust the engine mounts, which would let the engine raise and ground out the alternator. I have also since newer cars with factory installed straps as a backup in case a mount was to bust.


----------



## spike60 (May 31, 2011)

Fish, you should have started this thread in the winter when I had the time to mess with it all day. 

I could go on forever here.......got one in right now, that I'll call: David and the Rancher. Guy that really can't get the hang of saw ownership. Probably dangerous that he owns a saw. (And he's an electrician too. I wouldn't let this guy plug in my Christmas tree.)

Saw has just been through hell so many times. It's been rebuilt. Comes in with water in the gas, bad gas, no gas, straight gas, chain on backwards, Clogged air filter, _missing_ air filter. I guess it's a testimony to the durability of the 55 Rancher. 

Most recent bad fortune is that the saw spent an uncomfortably long time in a flooded basement. Amazingly, I got the thing running. But guys, I've never heard bearings make this much noise on a saw that runs. It sounds like dragging a cinder block across a tile floor. Used it to cut up some pallets, but I fear it's not long for this world. :msp_biggrin:

I'll think of some more.............


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 31, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> I use a pair for my drivers side window crank in my truck.



That's a standard field expedient. 

Vice grips for steering wheel? I've seen that on a jeep in the army.


----------



## terry2tmd (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a buddy that owned a 1985 ford f 250 4x4 deisel with a five speed the shifters are two piece in those trucks the upper shifter is bolted with a couple grade 8's to a short piece coming directly out he top of the tranmission. It broke there he clamped on a large set of vice grips and drove it that way until he finally retired the truck, that was at least 5 years I know of. I kept teasing him about it until one day he told me just you wait that is gonna be OEM on next years models, he never missed a shift, but he had a couple close calls when the vice grips came loose on him while he was headed down the highway!:msp_scared:


----------



## terry2tmd (Jun 1, 2011)

We had a 71 Chevelle we were drag racing years back It had a screaming Small block in it. It kept snapping motor mounts on launch, to the point it wrecked hoods, and radiators, we almost went with solid mounts, but it was a street ride too so the fix was a piece of grade 8 3/8" chain bolted to the block and weilded to the frame, with about a 1/2" to 3/4" slack in it, motor mounts stopped breaking on launch. And since it was bolted to the block we could still swap motors if needed, and in those days it was needed I think we put almost five motors in that thing, the last was a radical stroker, that put the car in the mid 9's at between 140mph and 145mph. By that time it wasn't a street car so much anymore!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 1, 2011)

terry2tmd said:


> We had a 71 Chevelle we were drag racing years back It had a screaming Small block in it. It kept snapping motor mounts on launch, to the point it wrecked hoods, and radiators, we almost went with solid mounts, but it was a street ride too so the fix was a piece of grade 8 3/8" chain bolted to the block and weilded to the frame, with about a 1/2" to 3/4" slack in it, motor mounts stopped breaking on launch. And since it was bolted to the block we could still swap motors if needed, and in those days it was needed I think we put almost five motors in that thing, the last was a radical stroker, that put the car in the mid 9's at between 140mph and 145mph. By that time it wasn't a street car so much anymore!


 
I had solid mounts on my small block 67 Chevelle and it didn't seem to be that different. Street driven only, I just got tired of changing motor mounts.


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 1, 2011)

67L36Driver said:


> Vice grips for steering wheel? I've seen that on a jeep in the army.


 

Guilty on that on.


----------



## redoakneck (Jun 1, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> Now that's a high performance machine right there. Running that straight header. lmao


 
This is obviously the new state of the art "lawn drying mower" so you can cut when the grass is wet. If not, you can just burn the grass up!!!!


----------



## stderr (Jun 1, 2011)

*mower mulching conversion*

Not sure I'd call it the stupidest ever, but here's a mower with no option for a bag. The side discharge port is plugged to turn it into a mulcher. Yes, that's a piece of motorcycle tire.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 2, 2011)

stderr said:


> Not sure I'd call it the stupidest ever, but here's a mower with no option for a bag. The side discharge port is plugged to turn it into a mulcher. Yes, that's a piece of motorcycle tire.


 
Those are great in the Fall to mulch up leaves rather than raking them. I have a Lawn Boy equipped like that just for leaf mulching.


----------



## Ma Barker (Jun 2, 2011)

Aftermarket tank vent on an 026.






View attachment 186039


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 2, 2011)

Not a repair, but I saw the village idiot using a rear-bagging push mower sans bag. Not even a guard. Just a discharge straight to your feet. Didn't look like he was even trying to stay out of the way. Wonder when he made it to the emergency room?

Chris B.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 2, 2011)

My dad never believed in buying anything new.

When I was in my grade school years and helping him mow one late summer, he had an old push mower from china mart. Well the kill switch broke and fell off, the whole shebang.

I didn't realize that had happened until I went to turn off the mower, released the handle and the thing didn't die. I stared at it for a bit, put the mower on the uphill side of the big old elm tree to keep it from terrorizing the neighbors and ran into the house for the old man.

He said, "grab a stick and pop the spark plug wire off."

"ok"

Off I go, grab a stick, pop the wire, stick breaks, plug arcs, I get zapped good, and fell flat on my back into the shade of the big old elm tree.

Dad got a new mower the following summer


----------



## ScottWojo (Jun 2, 2011)

1985 grand Marquis.

Car would not start with the Throttle body fuel injection but would run after you hit it with a shot of starting fluid. Well I couldn't be popping the hood every time to start the thing....

So I cut a hole in the arm rest between the seats to accommodate a can of starting fluid. I had some of that tubing that would fit in the straw part of the nozzle, JB welded it to the nozzle and ran the tubing inside an old brake line to the carb. When I needed to start the car I would just give it a shot of ether, and go.

And so you do not think I am a complete idiot...The car was only used for a demolition derby. I guess something in the computer didn't like removing the gas tank, all the emission controls, and anything else that was not needed for survival.


----------



## masculator (Jun 2, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> 1985 grand Marquis.
> 
> Car would not start with the Throttle body fuel injection but would run after you hit it with a shot of starting fluid. Well I couldn't be popping the hood every time to start the thing....
> 
> ...



you ARE a tool scott, that makes me laugh so hard you wouldn't believe. (meant that nicely) 

Would get ya to do me a muffler but I can purge weld with a tig, so I will do my own, but I have heard good things from a few about your muffs.


----------



## sloweather (Jun 2, 2011)

Dad did something similar back in the 70s with his Fiat 124 wagon. It was hard starting in the Midwest winters, so he snaked a poly tube from the passenger compartment through the firewall and into the air cleaner horn.

He pushed the tubing over the pipe of a propane torch with the burner head removed and wedged the bottle between the front seats.

Any time he started the car after being parked outside, he cracked the propane valve and cranked the engine. Started every time...


----------



## GA_Boy (Jun 2, 2011)

Ma Barker said:


> Aftermarket tank vent on an 026.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wtf is that, a chicken bone?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 2, 2011)

GA_Boy said:


> wtf is that, a chicken bone?


 
I had assumed it was a gas-soaked piece of starter rope. If so, it probably works as well as the standard vent.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 2, 2011)

stderr said:


> Not sure I'd call it the stupidest ever, but here's a mower with no option for a bag. The side discharge port is plugged to turn it into a mulcher. Yes, that's a piece of motorcycle tire.




I like that mulcher attachment, looks like something I might do. 





cbfarmall said:


> Not a repair, but I saw the village idiot using a rear-bagging push mower sans bag. Not even a guard. Just a discharge straight to your feet. Didn't look like he was even trying to stay out of the way. Wonder when he made it to the emergency room?
> 
> Chris B.



I've seen repairs done with bungee cords, duct tape, sticks, broom handles, etc. Some of the lawn service folks around here use equipment that probably should have stayed in the scrap heap. We have city heavy trash pick-up every other month; if you put out anything that can be repaired or sold the city dump never sees it.


----------



## GA_Boy (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, i got one for yas.

The SFIL bought a used izuzu pickup from a friend of his. Drove it all the way home, no problems. Went out to crank it the next day and it wouldn't start, just turn over. He figured it was the fuel pump.
So being the master of jerry rigger that he is, he decided to test the fuel pump by straight wiring 12 volts from the battery to the pump and pulling the fuel line off the rail.
Well guess what direction that fuel line was pointing in? Yeap, pointing in the direction of the master fuse bus.
Mind you, i was upstairs watching tv when it happened but by the time i got down stairs and out the door, that truck was fully engulfed to the cab. Worst thing was, my brand new car was parked right next to the truck. I had to dive in the passenger side door, throw it in drive and let the door slam when i punched it.
He lives in a two story condo with cover parking on the bottom. If the cover parking hadn't been made of concrete the whole place would have caught on fire.
The son of gun got lucky because the fire marshal declared it an electrical fire.


----------



## ScottWojo (Jun 2, 2011)

masculator said:


> you ARE a tool scott, that makes me laugh so hard you wouldn't believe. (meant that nicely)
> 
> Would get ya to do me a muffler but I can purge weld with a tig, so I will do my own, but I have heard good things from a few about your muffs.



I actually did very well with that car. I later obtained the Derby man's dream car...a Chrysler leaf spring wagon. Did every known trick in the book to that car. Even pulled the engine and replaced it with a "special" chevy 350 FBM and welded shortened drive shaft. All kinds of work on the frame, inside the frame, hidden cheats that everyone does but cant be seen at inspection (unless you cut the car in Half.....

Every time I took it to the derby some last minute problem kept me from the heat. I tried to run it three years in a row and the curse never failed to keep me from running it. I finally sold it on eBay, and the buyer caught all kinds of hell from his local derby mates because I listed all the tricks on the listing.


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

Here it is!!!!


----------



## K5krawler (Aug 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> Here it is!!!!


 
I don't see anything?? :msp_confused:


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> Here it is!!!!



Thanks, Fish!!....This is the thread i was looking for!

OK.....Check this one out! I just got this P100 partner in to repair......How do you like this for a high tension wire repair......Guy says he's been running it like this for years!!.....:monkey:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 29, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Thanks, Fish!!....This is the thread i was looking for!
> 
> OK.....Check this one out! I just got this P100 partner in to repair......How do you like this for a high tension wire repair......Guy says he's been running it like this for years!!.....:monkey:



Worked! = Not stupid.


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch, baby, Ouch....


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Thanks, Fish!!....This is the thread i was looking for!
> 
> OK.....Check this one out! I just got this P100 partner in to repair......How do you like this for a high tension wire repair......Guy says he's been running it like this for years!!.....:monkey:


 
If it works, then it is a "good" repair....... Looks like that coil has a replaceable wire.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 29, 2011)

Fish said:


> If it works, then it is a "good" repair....... Looks like that coil has a replaceable wire.



Alrighty then....My mistake. I guess this was a good repair.


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Alrighty then....My mistake. I guess this was a good repair.


 
Being a good redneck is the only real goal.......


----------



## promac850 (Aug 29, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Alrighty then....My mistake. I guess this was a good repair.


 
Yep... it's like if you were driving down the road in the middle of nowhere, with nothing but trees to the left and right of you, and the throttle cable snaps...

Are you going to go with plan:

A. Wait for someone in a NAPA truck drive up there and give you a new throttle cable...

or 

B. Grab some bailing wire, or any other wire of decent strength, and use that to rig up a new, but temporary, throttle cable...

or

C. Cry and whine for mommy to save your puny wimpy ass...

I'd reckon most of us here would pick/put into action plan B...


----------



## Streblerm (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to admit that I once repaired an ignition wire on a husky that was arcing and not letting the saw start. I used some silicone sealant and two layers of shrink tube. I only ran it until the new ignition lead showed up in my defense.







That could get real interesting right there.


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

coil repairs are the best if they work.....


----------



## albert (Aug 29, 2011)

.....Guy says he's been running it like this for years!!.....:monkey:






[/QUOTE]

Isn't it ironic that someone runs a saw like that for years, and others do everything posible to avoid trouble. And guess who never has a bad coil. LOL It took the guy more time to rig than it would have to replace the wire.


----------



## BMAVERICK (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't have a picture, but I sent a saw to my brother-in-law down in Mexico. Well, I asked him (through my wife as a translator) if he knew how to adjust the carburator and mix fuel properly...Of course he does...I Even gave him a manual in Spanish...Well, the 3rd time he used it, it died and wouldn't start. He took it to the local mechanico, who proceeded to let him know that it was scuffed and needed a new ring. Since chainsaw parts distributers aren't very common down there, the Mechanico made his own ring out of a piece of cast iron pipe. The saw ran for 30 more minutes(low power) before it finally died permanently. I have the saw in my garage, but have yet to take it down to see the craftsmanship or the condition of the cylinder. When I do, I'll be sure to snap some pics.


----------



## 72thing (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a '84 Nissan Sentra coupe with 1.7L Diesel affectionately known as "the Beamer" One day while driving home from work it was making a strange clicking sound that increased frequency with speed. I pulled over to have a look and the rear motor mount had finally fell apart and the entire motor/transaxle had dropped down so far that the metal CV boot bands were clicking on the front a-arm brackets. I called a friends brother to come pick me up and take me to the parts store where I bought an endless loop ratchet strap. I proceeded to wrap it around the steering rack and thru the broke motor mount and ratcheted the motor up to where it needed to be. Drove it like that for several months. When the strap stretched, I'd just pop the hood and give it a couple more clicks on the ratchet. Finally ended up fabricating a motor mount for it. (some parts for this car are rarer than hen's teeth.)

Will


----------



## Roanoker494 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have one of those plug lead repairs here. Someone spliced in a piece of 8mm automotive wire, complete with the plug boot. They did use some cheap vinyl electric tape to insulate the repair....... Saw runs well though.......


----------



## Merc1973 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bump to revive this thread.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a customer who brought in a saw the other day and wondered why It wont idle. I found the no spark plug boot or spring clipped to plug. instead they just stripped back the coil wire and wrapped it around the plug. also had a guy mad as a hornet one day claiming the chain I sharpened was so dull it would not cut. he brought in saw to show me and he had put on the chain backwards


----------



## old-cat (Sep 18, 2014)

My customer brought a STIHL ms192T, said it wasn't running right. The coil was totally loose and the flywheel had worn it down a bunch. 
I thought there had to be an air gap for it to even run?


----------



## zogger (Sep 18, 2014)

chainsawman2011 said:


> I have a customer who brought in a saw the other day and wondered why It wont idle. I found the no spark plug boot or spring clipped to plug. instead they just stripped back the coil wire and wrapped it around the plug. also had a guy mad as a hornet one day claiming the chain I sharpened was so dull it would not cut. he brought in saw to show me and he had put on the chain backwards



That's some funny stuff!

Would have loved to see Mr. Backwards chain guy's face!


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 18, 2014)

Bought a saw at a yard sale, 046 guy said its go no compression, so its for parts, took it home, put the spark plug back in, off she went, LOL 
BBB


----------



## Grey (Sep 18, 2014)

My generator wouldn't start one time. Many cranks and cuss words later and POW! A mouse nest shoots about 20 feet out the exhaust pipe and the motor turns right over. Problem solved!


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought a MS180 for $35 from a guy who said it had all kinds of starter problems. Got it home, pulled the recoil cover and the flywheel and nut fell on the bench. Oh, he did mention that something was loose in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 19, 2014)

yeah I was looking a saw over for a buddy a while back who had rebuilt it himself and said it he did a leak down test on it and it didn't pass so he wondered why. well he forgot to put the decompression plug or valve back in. installed a new one and it passed ha ha


----------



## Big_Wood (Sep 20, 2014)

i wish i had some pics of the busted AV mount repairs i've seen  to bad a couldn't see this thread in the future otherwise i would have snapped some pics. i've seen everything from cylinder covers bungy corded on to fuel tank wrapped in duct tape. heck i've ever seen a piece of string in place of a choke rod. needless to say, the choke was on when i received it


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 20, 2014)

A guy brought me an old MTD snowblower with a blown up gearbox and wanted me to fix it. All he did was replace the shear pin with a 16D nail couldnt see why the gearbox gave up.....


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 20, 2014)

also got this saw recently. Maybe its just me, but if you need these types of reminders maybe you shouldnt be operating a chainsaw...I guess the gas/oil reminder didnt work cuz this one got straight gassed.


----------



## beerbelly (Sep 20, 2014)

Not a repair, but a story of a needed repair.

When I was a mechanic, a doctor/surgeon customer had a 2 year old leased Range Rover. Still under warranty/lease. Driving home from the Hospital, it blew an oil cooler line and puked its oil. He drove 20 miles home and 10 miles to our shop with the oil warning light on and the knocking getting worse. 

He left it there before we opened. I tried to pull the dipstick, but it was stuck. I put in 3 qts of oil and started it. Yes it ran! What a racket! I towed it in the shop & drained 3 quarts of oil out! Pulled the oil pan & 2 of the pistons were fused in the cylinders, the con-rods were in pieces.

His excuse was he wanted to get home and needed to get back to work the next day. Never thought to check the oil. 

This is an "intelligent" doctor. Ended up costing him around $12k for the replacement BMW made Rover V8 engine & labor. All so he could turn in his lease a few months later.

Bone head with money to burn!


----------



## beerbelly (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's one. I bought a Mantis tiller from a guy still under warranty. He put a new carb on it & it still wouldn't run. I gave him $60 bucks for it with the original carb included. I pulled the new carb, the fuel line was disintegrated ( e10 strikes again!!!!! ). I replaced the line, put the old carb on, adjusted it, it ran great. Sold it for $200 and sold the new carb for $25. 

Not bad for a 15 minute job.


----------



## firefighterwolf (Sep 21, 2014)

Not my pics. I saw this one on eBay. I guess this was easier to do than to route it the correct way.


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 22, 2014)

firefighterwolf said:


> Not my pics. I saw this one on eBay. I guess this was easier to do than to route it the correct way.
> View attachment 369702
> View attachment 369703


 custom redneck repair at its finest lol


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Sep 22, 2014)

firefighterwolf said:


> Not my pics. I saw this one on eBay. I guess this was easier to do than to route it the correct way View attachment 369703


Cushions the grip... less operator fatigue.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a 74 chevy 3/4 ton that someone had "fixed" the out of round rear brake drums... By removing the shoes.


----------



## beerbelly (Sep 22, 2014)

chainsawman2011 said:


> custom redneck repair at its finest lol


Also looks like vacuum hose, not fuel line.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 22, 2014)

beerbelly said:


> Also looks like vacuum hose, not fuel line.


Could be used for a shut off to, squeeze hard and it will stop, they think of everything,,,,


----------



## abramj (Sep 22, 2014)

My brother was given an 036, owner told him it just raced when it was started, and he didn't want to mess with it. 
We pulled the side case off, and the clip and washer to hold the drive sprocket was missing, in place was a large hex nut, held in place by the side cover. We were shocked the side cover was not worn through. The motor racing was no more then throttle routing for the wire. 15 bucks, and it's running like a champ.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 22, 2014)

I claim the Mo-Ron trophy here. Put new PTO to deck belt on. Got the belt OUTSIDE the shroud keeper pins. Chewed belt up in 30 seconds. That's one sick feeling seeing smoke and rubber flying out.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 22, 2014)

This saw utilized the high tension wire for both spark and a shut off feature. The off/run switch had stopped working so a stick shoved in under the shroud pushed the bare copper wire to ground out on the cylinder shut the saw down.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't remember if I posted this but: Someone stripped the l.h. nut so they just brazed it on.




Worked great till it needed a new sprocket.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 24, 2014)

I saw a Dolmar saw once that had a broken AV mount and the owner, instead of buying a new mount filled the saw with RTV silicone between the two halves.


----------

